# Frank: What kind of rhom is this?



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I am purchasing this, just making sure what am I really buying (it is 8.5-9")

This pic with FLASH.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Also with FLASH


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

withOUT FLASH


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

beautiful specimen


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thankiew









damn I am definitely buying it!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

As of now, a rhom is a rhom is a rhom. Color is not a disguishable factor although some rhoms from different water types do display differnt colors. 
What is the disguishing character is the collection area. Xingu's are from the Xingu river, peruvian are from peru....and so on. Other names have been created by sellers to describe differences and I am sure help with the sale. Highback is one example. 
So basically what you have is a rhom. If you know the collection area that will help with the desctiption....like Xingu rhom. 
Until science does dna testing on these different looking rhoms and finds them to be a different species...they will all be rhoms. 
I think what I wrote is accurate....if not, someone please correct me.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I never knew all this, thanks GG very informative. Is an elong also considered a rhom? or because it is a scientific name it is a difference spiecies.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

kouma said:


> I never knew all this, thanks GG very informative. Is an elong also considered a rhom? or because it is a scientific name it is a difference spiecies.


 S. Elongatus......S. Rhombeus

2 different species of Serrasalmus, like P. Nattereri and P. Cariba.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

get that fish yet kouma?


----------

